# 340 utility



## wayne dunn (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking for parts for the steering box or a rebuilt one. It is a gas burner and non-power steering.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Here is a link to Tractorhouse. Used Tractors at TractorHouse.com: John Deere Tractors, used farm tractors and farm equipment, Case IH, New Holland, Agco, Caterpillar.

You can do a parts search by make & model. I selected International, then typed in 340, in the model and there were over 10 salvage dealers with them... You can see if there is a salvage yard near you, and call...

Or..., 

You can also do a parts request, using the menu at the top left.., and let the salvage dealers quote the price to you..

You need to register with Tractorhouse, to use these features. I've have good luck with finding parts on here...

Good luck..!!


----------

